# OMIC - Consumer office



## alfresco (Mar 16, 2013)

The OMIC office are dealing with a claim against a retailer for me, and have given him 30 days to resolve the matter,
What happens if he ignores this?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

alfresco said:


> The OMIC office are dealing with a claim against a retailer for me, and have given him 30 days to resolve the matter,
> What happens if he ignores this?


Doesn't the OMIC have this information for you?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We could all speculate and offer opinions but the people who know are the OMIC.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Does ÓMIC deal with complains against public bodies?


----------



## alfresco (Mar 16, 2013)

It will deal with public bodies like Endessa and Telefonica


----------



## alfresco (Mar 16, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Doesn't the OMIC have this information for you?


They just said that if he does not respond within 30 days, that they will impose a large fine and carry out a full inspection of his business.

This will still leave me out of pocket. I think they keep the fine.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My local OMIC dealt superbly with a problem I had with Vodafone a few years ago. They were charging me for something I'd ordered but failed to receive and when I cancelled the direct debit (after endless calls and many months of hassle), they passed it to a debt collection agency! Within a fortnight I had a full refund of everything they had taken from my account and compensation too. I had been told to return if I didn't receive what I was after. The lady in the office told me that most of their complaints were against utility and telecom companies.


----------

